# How did you learn to write in English?



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

First of all, why did you learn to write in English, of course, the major reason you can think of?
(Is it because of family, society, government, or friends, or yourself, etc...?)

Secondly, how did you learn to write English?

Thirdly, what do you think about the English language, of course, in a general sense? 
(good, bad, hard, easy, or "so so" and no comment?)

Fourthly, what percentage of the world population would claim that they are "proficient" in the English language?

Fifthly, ...?

Sixthly, ...?

...?

...?


Of course, everything you've ever heard of and spoken about, is a "personal opinion"! How is it a "fact"?  hahaha...


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

I do not write English, you translate texts written in this forum can use the Google translator is not to talk. The English language too, it is difficult to understand this is really pretty sad.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

What are you guys talking about? What is this, the Twilight Zone?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Our friend Universal Infinite rarely has much to say on the subject of classical music. Rather, s/he enjoys threads dealing with non sequiturs such as this.

Just another thing we have to learn to put up with around here!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Our friend Universal Infinite rarely has much to say on the subject of classical music. Rather, s/he enjoys threads dealing with non sequiturs such as this.
> 
> Just another thing we have to learn to put up with around here!


I, too, am tired of these types of threads. It would be different if this member contributed to the classical discussions, but he/she rarely does.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

English is my native language, although I don't live in an English-speaking country. I am fluent in two other languages as well - to the extend that I can write in them in a professional capacity, give a radio interview, etc.

English is a handy and convenient way of expressing ideas to a wide international audience, but I find that many English-speakers are lazy about learning other languages, and feel that they are somehow "smarter" than those whose first language isn't English. This is a very negative cultural trend. "You can't even speak English" is a characteristic memetic ad-hominem on internet fora - usually when the author is losing the argument


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

UniverseInfinite said:


> Of course, everything you've ever heard of and spoken about, is a "personal opinion"!


True. Although no one will want to think this one through to its conclusion...


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Reiner Torheit said:


> English is my native language, although I don't live in an English-speaking country. I am fluent in two other languages as well - to the extend that I can write in them in a professional capacity, give a radio interview, etc.
> 
> English is a handy and convenient way of expressing ideas to a wide international audience, but I find that many English-speakers are lazy about learning other languages, and feel that they are somehow "smarter" than those whose first language isn't English. This is a very negative cultural trend. "You can't even speak English" is a characteristic memetic ad-hominem on internet fora - usually when the author is losing the argument


How many radio interviews have you given?


----------



## Kuntster (Jun 8, 2009)

I am a native English speaker because I live in the US. 
Having a degree in Sppech and Hearing Science as well as Music Theory/Comp, I know that in English just like any other language, we learn to write it after we have learned the phonemes. So really we start learning to write our language from the second we are born, by listening first.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

English is the Master Language all others come a poor second and I speak 5 others fluently and a couple That I stumble with.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

Kuntster said:


> Having a degree in_ Sppech _and Hearing.


Does that include spelling


----------



## Kuntster (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh sorry, I was waiting for someone to catch that.


----------



## Zanralotta (Jan 31, 2009)

No language will get any respect from me that has a word for "cow" and a word for "meat", and still goes out of its way to call the _meat of a cow_ pseudo-French-y "beef" just to suck up to some Norman guys...


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Kuntster said:


> Oh sorry, I was waiting for someone to catch that.


I am sorry as well, I just can't resist the opportunity


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Zanralotta said:


> No language will get any respect from me that has a word for "cow" and a word for "meat", and still goes out of its way to call the _meat of a cow_ pseudo-French-y "beef" just to suck up to some Norman guys...


What do you suggest as an alternative or replacement ?


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I''ve never learn to write in english...but I write it just the same.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> How many radio interviews have you given?


I dunno, maybe 30-40? Whenever I have a new production or Festival there are usually radio and tv interviews alongside it - it's an essential part of the public image of the show or Festival in question. Many of these are on the local radio channels of the places we might be performing on tour.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Reiner Torheit said:


> I dunno, maybe 30-40? Whenever I have a new production or Festival there are usually radio and tv interviews alongside it - it's an essential part of the public image of the show or Festival in question. Many of these are on the local radio channels of the places we might be performing on tour.


And in what tongue are you giving these interviews?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> And in what tongue are you giving these interviews?


In Russian.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Reiner Torheit said:


> English is a handy and convenient way of expressing ideas to a wide international audience, but I find that many English-speakers are lazy about learning other languages, and feel that they are somehow "smarter" than those whose first language isn't English. This is a very negative cultural trend. "You can't even speak English" is a characteristic memetic ad-hominem on internet fora - usually when the author is losing the argument


Hate to break it to you, but since Americans invented the phone system and the internet, English became the de facto international standard. That's why all (international) telephone operators speak it.

Regarding ad hominem on the internet: general inability to argue a point coherently is endemic to this medium.


----------



## Kuntster (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, shouldn't the question be worded.....How did you acquire written English? 

-I was up thinking about this question all night


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Kuntster said:


> Oh yeah, shouldn't the question be worded.....How did you acquire written English?


Taught by the fellow members of my al-Qaida cell.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Conservationist said:


> Hate to break it to you, but since Americans invented the phone system and the internet, English became the de facto international standard. .


In fact French was the preferred language for telecommunications for many years, and remains the language of international diplomacy.


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

UniverseInfinite would like to seize this chance at this point to express UniverseInfinite's opinion as the following:

0. Oh, forum moderator, UniverseInfinite wants to thank you so much for your foresight of the importance of a well-rounded and balanced forum! 

1. Oh, members, UniverseInfinite loves you all!
2. Oh, fellows, UniverseInfinite wants to freely chat amongst you all.
3. Oh, God, UniverseInfinite appreciates the "god-send" U.S.A. Constitution... hahahaha


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

UniverseInfinite said:


> UniverseInfinite would like to seize this chance at this point to express UniverseInfinite's opinion as the following:
> 
> 0. Oh, forum moderator, UniverseInfinite wants to thank you so much for your foresight of the importance of a well-rounded and balanced forum!
> 
> ...


There's room for everyone here, Universal Infinite. Room for you too, apparantely.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Reiner Torheit said:


> In fact French was the preferred language for telecommunications for many years, and remains the language of international diplomacy.


Not since the 1960s


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Since you guys started this language thing I just wanna say one thing: English is the main langauge for almost everything nowadays, but it's not enough. Let's take Musicology for instance. If you want to be a researcher in Musicology, it's imperative that you know English and German. Now if you wanna study the life and work of ... let's say Prokofiev for instance, then you also need to master Russian, or else you can't publish, that's for sure.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

danae said:


> since you guys started this language thing i just wanna say one thing: English is the main langauge for almost everything nowadays, but it's not enough. Let's take musicology for instance. If you want to be a researcher in musicology, it's imperative that you know english and german. Now if you wanna study the life and work of ... Let's say prokofiev for instance, then you also need to master russian, or else you can't publish, that's for sure.


Συμφωνώ...


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Me no speaka Engles.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

danae said:


> Now if you wanna study the life and work of ... let's say Prokofiev for instance, then you also need to master Russian, or else you can't publish, that's for sure.


Совершенно правда


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Reiner Torheit said:


> Совершенно правда


Ya ni gavaru pa Ruski


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Reiner Torheit said:


> Совершенно правда


Truth is in the mind only


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

A fin de evitar cometer más errores ortográficos en inglés, mis post a partir de éste serán escritos en castellano.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Taneyev said:


> A fin de evitar cometer más errores ortográficos en inglés, mis post a partir de éste serán escritos en castellano.


You can say that again, in a minor key


----------



## Noak (Jul 18, 2009)

From television, and school. But mostly television.


----------

